

7 year old Interview of Nassim Taleb (author of Black Swan) - noor420
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=0YaUIPbw-5w

======
yan
This is good so far, but it is really irking me that the interviewer keeps
sticking in words edge-wise. "uh-huh, yeah, uh-huh", constantly interrupting
Taleb.

edit: The more i watch, the more this interviewer is annoying me. It's like
he's trying to divert the conversation to irrelevance and annoy Taleb.

